# ostarine cycle help



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

Today is day 4 of the cycle. I am taking 25mg/ml of receptorchems MK-2866 every morning. I am starting this log to document my experience and to gain advice and knowledge as i am noobie when it comes to PEDs. I have spent days researching SARMS and ostarine so i am pretty clued up as to the science, research and basics of SARMS. At the start i presumed i would not need PCT as suppression is 'minimal', however after checking the blood work for other men i have come to the conclusion that i will more than likely need it. I did not have blood work done prior as the NHS is whack and youve got to be bleeding from your AS* to get any sort of medical care, despite this though i plan to milk it towards the end of my cycle and get post cycle blood work done. The reason SARMS appealed to me is their lack of sides but obviously now PCT is needed thats s**t hit the fan, im looking in to PCT protocols at the moment with next to no adverse effects on the body and for mild suppression(i plan to PCT for 3 weeks and then perhaps get bloods done again (if need be)).Im looking at tamoxifen and chlomiphene atm, cant decide which yet though(ive also seen good things about hcgenerate but then ive seen the same amount of bad things saying it doesnt work/is a scam/supresses etc. so any insite as to wether thatd be suitable for my pct wpuld be great) I train a push/pull/leg split 6 days a week as well as 3 HIIT sessions, if that helps at all? But yh thats roughly my entire plan. Im just wanting to discuss my cycle with knowledgable and experienced guys, i dont want any negativity or false marketing etc this is a thread purely to improve mine and other peoples knowlege base and help dudes out through discussion.

CURRENT MAX LIFTS
conventional deadlift- 180kg
squat-165kg
bench-105kg

DAY 1- weight=186lbs(been this for 2 months)
Nothing to note other than the unpleasant taste and numbing effect+ insane leg day with insatiable pumps

DAY 2- weight=187.4lbs
legs are battered worked those hard. pumps are still amazing

DAY 3-weight= 191.2lbs
massive inc in weight, not sure what it is as i always weigh first thing in the morn fasted and post WC. pull day was a good sesh havnnt had a bad workout so far, placeabo effect? perhaps.

Day 4- weight=190lbs
Im pretty sure my recovery is starting to increase along with energy levels, i havnt had an off day yet. Every session i feel 100% and ready to smash it. Even in my HIIT sessions inbetween sets im recovering in literaly half the time i used to, id like to say its down to my fitness levels being high but ive only been back to CV work for 2 weeks. i genuinely feel GOOD. placebo effect? perhaps (also my sky rocket in weight has remained, does anyone know where these 4lbs have come from? it cant be muscle nor fat its not possible to synthesise that much so fast)


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

teenagemutantninjagymgoer said:


> I did not have blood work done prior as the NHS is whack and youve got to be bleeding from your AS* to get any sort of medical care, despite this though i plan to milk it towards the end of my cycle and get post cycle blood work done.


 If you can afford to buy the drugs why should tax payers pay for your blood test?

The NHS is on it's arse & they have just put back one months worth of operations.

So children can't get life changing operations but your blood check is more important cause your taking drugs? Just think about that pal.

Pay for it yourself. medichecks

Also do you really want that you take drugs on your medical record for the rest of your life?


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

billy76 said:


> If you can afford to buy the drugs why should tax payers pay for your blood test?
> 
> The NHS is on it's arse & they have just put back one months worth of operations.
> 
> ...


 Very true. ill have to look into medichecks itll just prove expensive on top of PCT. I guess i only have to get bloods done this time around to see how my endcrine system responded in terms of suppression. Do you reccomend anything for PCT? thanks


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

Day 5- weight=188.4

todays push work out i felt so energetic, recovery time is one of the biggest takes from this so far

day 6- weight=190.6

woke up on this day feeling very fatigued and sore, it was a task to make it to the gym but once i was in there the workout was fine.

day 7- weight=192

felt very lethargic on this day. i think it was due to it being a rest day and me having a lay in and getting up late etc.

WEEK 2

day 8- weight 189.4

started off the day feeling lethargic again, hoping its due to weekend sleeping patterns we shall see. The gym was awesome though smashed a 2 hour workout with ease hitting the same or above my usual loads as well. negative though my knee joint and rotator cuff were playing up;/

UPDATE: Just a brief update on my current position, things are going great pretty sure if i carry on at this rate ill be hitting maxes and achieving all sorts of protein synthesis soon haha. in terms of PCT im still unsure however i feel my plan is goodISH. I plan to get my testosterone levels tested at week 3 to assess the suppression, i wish i got it tested at the start so i could properly assess. all i have to go off is the guidelines but anyway if the suppression looks bad i may start pct after week 4. if the supression is minimal and my test levels are decent AT LEAST above 300 i will continue. Currently looking at SERMs with daa test booster but have seen somewhere that an AI might be ok for sarm pct (constantly doing research)

any questions for me or advice for me are welcome.


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

UPDATE: alright so i understand the biological mechanisms behind the reason as to why clomid helps kickstart test production. im thinking of using clomid now does anyone know of ALL the possible/ reported side effects it can cause in men?

also: during research i am gathering useful links, ill email anyone who wants them at the end of this log. they are all organised under topic and subtopic


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

Day 9- weight 190.6

Been dosing at 10am every day when i wake up and im a bit of a night owl like up till 2am so i need to sort that out as it is an uncontrolled variable atm. My workout was okayiish weights were modest but my bench was crappy, thought id start noticing more by now in terms of strength but who knows

UPDATE: my research into pct is going well. currently my plans are to run 4 weeks. test test. assess supression. maybe do another 4 weeks. i do plan to do 8 weeks if all goes well so we shall see but anyway. test test again before 8 weeks so i have what should be my lowest test value. run pct for 4 weeks as clomid at 50/50/25/25 to block eostrogen stiming pituity, ive looked at adding a suicidal Ai to stop test conversion but more reserch is needed in terms of wetherr it is neccesary and its effects upon the body(im still trying to get a full bio on clomid and EVERY single process it affects and the resulting sides possible. but yh then after the pct im going to have an 8 week gap from any shiz during which i will take DAA straight after pct (for how ever long reccomended, still need to look into this badboy) thinking 3 weeks maybe to further speed up my recovery. then at 4 weeks test test again and at 8 weeks test it again. im having to do so many tests as i messed up not getting pre bloods sooo having to overly compensate. im hoping the final test test will be an indicator of my normal natural levels(might do full hormone check here idk.


----------

